# Need direction



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been drooling over the PB-13 Ultra and the soon to be SB-13 subs. My question is , would it be better to go with one of those or to do a DIY sealed sub with a Mal-18? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I would definitely go with building your own, lots more things you can choose and it's way fun:T
if you want you can look at these http://www.hometheatershack.com/index.php?page=diysubwooferprojects for help


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The PB13 Ultra is a great sub and probably more than enough for most peoples needs, but if you feel that you can take on DIY projects then you may be able to obtain better results, but I have owned the PB13 and can honestly say it is a brute :hsd:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd build my own, it's fun and the feeling of self accomplishment is awesome!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

bambino said:


> I'd build my own, it's fun and the feeling of self accomplishment is awesome!


It must give you a good feeling of self accomplishment, especially when the performance is very good!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> It must give you a good feeling of self accomplishment, especially when the performance is very good!


Yep! :bigsmile::sn:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Unfortunately I do not have the patience to build my own


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I officially decided to go the DIY route. Planning on going with an EP4000 and one sealed Mal-18 for right now, but with the 4000 I have room for a second one later on. Paying full retail price I can build two and power them for less than the cost of a PB-13 Ultra.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Good luck with the build and make sure you show us pictures of it when you start :T


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Sweet have fun!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Rhuarc said:


> Well, I officially decided to go the DIY route. Planning on going with an EP4000 and one sealed Mal-18 for right now, but with the 4000 I have room for a second one later on. Paying full retail price I can build two and power them for less than the cost of a PB-13 Ultra.


 Good call i am sure you will be most satisfied, and like recruit said ''especialy if it sounds good''. Have fun on the build. :T:hsd:


----------

